# How to create new locale?



## guzh (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey everybody

Freebsd don't have a locale for es_PE

he just have those:

es_AR
es_CR
es_ES
es_MX

someone could help me to solve this please?
Thanks


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 15, 2018)

So, given you are asking for it you should live with what is available (implementing a new LOCALE is not exactly an trivial task).

You could also open a bug report about the lack of the Peruvian LOCALE but I would not expect anything soon.


----------

